# Door handle cup scratched by itself?



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Diamond rings on her fingers?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ask the rest of the family on how they get in.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

#1. Rings
#2. Fingernails

Rob


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I would bet on a ring doing the damage.
It wouldn't take much if there is any stone on the ring, but even without it could still scratch fairly easy.


----------



## moko (Oct 2, 2018)

Now I am thinking back it has been back to the dealer several times, so it might be the advisors or mechanics


----------

